# Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...



## AlexGR (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Seit etwa vier Wochen bin auch ich, Alex (32) stolzer Teichbesitzer.
Meine kleine Oase ist ein Folienteich (Kautschuk) und fasst 3000l.
Seit knapp einer Woche wohnen 2 Koi, 4 __ Shubunkin und 2Mio. Stechmückenlarven darin.Leider kann man die Fische nicht so gut sehen ,weil der Teich noch grün ist aber das kommt ja noch ...oder?.

Würde gerne noch 6 Colororfen die nur 10cm groß werden rein setzten ,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das Volumen ausreicht. 

Viele Grüße Alex

P.s Bilder sagen mehr als Worte


----------



## teich-freak (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex,

:willkommen hier bei den teich-:crazy 

nach 3 wochen  koi einsetzten finde ich etwas riskant 
Das mit der grüne setzt sich eigentlich nicht nit der zeit wenn man einen schlechten filter hat. Was hast du denn genau für einen filter??

Aber sonst schöner teich


----------



## AlexGR (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hi 

Danke ...

Ja ich habe einen Laguna Druckfilter UV 11W (die auch 20 std. an ist) für 5000l und eine dazugehörige Laguna Pumpe 3500l/h.Wir haben einen kleinen Fischhändler in der Nähe der (auch Gartenteiche baut) und er hat mir die Sachen empfohlen.
Mit den Koi meinte er die wären nicht so anfällig weil es deutsche Koi sind .... noch schwimmen sie munter 

Lg Alex


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo,

was sind Colororfen? Etwa diese hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *
Ich pflege zwar eine ähnliche Art, kann aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob Cyprinelle(Notropis) lutrensis tatsächlich winterhart ist.
Auf jeden Fall wären Fische in dieser Größe weitaus besser geeignet als Koi, dafür ist der Teich eindeutig zu klein.

Ansonsten stehe ich nach wie vor zu meiner Aussage:


> es hält sich zwar eh keiner dran, aber für den Teich wäre es das Beste wenn die ersten Fische erst nächste Saison drin schwimmen würden.


das würde eine Menge Probleme ersparen.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex, 

also die Koi würd ich eher heute als Morgen abgeben, dafuer ist der Teich einfach zu klein. 
Auf keinen Fall jetzt noch andere Fische dazu. Denk dran, das sich __ Shubunkin wie blöde vermehren können. 

Gruß 
und ein herzliches Willkommen 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

:willkommen

Schöner Teich und die Filteranlage packt das schon noch, hab Geduld. Aber bitte durchlaufen lassen, nie abschalten.

Tue dir einen Gefallen und gib den Koi weg. Ist einfach besser.


----------



## AlexGR (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Moin ...

Zu den Colororfen: weiß nicht ob die es sind, es wäre eine neue Züchtung für den Teich 

Wieso soll ich denn die Koi raus nehmen ??? Teich zu klein?? (3000l Wasser). Mein Händler meinte das die deutsche Nachzucht nicht so groß wird. Und wenn die __ Shubunkin sich wie doll vermehren sollten, dann bringe ich die jungen zum Händler zurück. 

Lg Alex


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex, 

auch wenn die Euro Koi nicht das Potential haben wie Japaner... Es sind trotzdem große Fische ! __ Shubunkin werden übrigens auch recht groß. Und das ganze in 3000 Liter halte ich für nicht ideal. 

Mal angenommen der Euro Koi würde nur (!) 40 cm groß das wievielfache seiner Länge kann er denn bei Dir im Teich schwimmen ? Und wie groß ist die Tiefzone, wo sich im Winter alle Koi aufhalten ? Man sagt so ca. 1000-1500 liter Pro Koi, das heisst aber nicht das ich bei 1000 liter schon mit Koi Haltung anfangen kann. 

Das Thema Mindestteichgrößen wurde schon so oft diskutiert und sicher gibt es da auch andere Meinungen als meine. Ich sag mal, nen 10qm Appartement mit Kochnische reicht ja auch bequem für Dich um zu überleben !? 

Ich seh jedenfalls bei dem Besatz und dem Teich 1. Deine Pflanzen den Bach runtergehen und 2. die ersten kranken oder toten Fische schon vorprogrammiert. 

Im übrigen aber ein sehr gelungener Teich ... aber warum immer dieser Hype auf Koi ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## ra_ll_ik (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*



> und sicher gibt es da auch andere Meinungen als meine



Moin, ja ich sehe das ein wenig anders  
und zitiere nicht die Standardaussage der Teichratgeber:"1000-2000 Liter pro Koi", die Aussage einiger Koifreaks geht da ja noch weiter. 
Diese raten zu bis zu 5m3 Wasser.
Es sollte generell mehr Augenmerk auf KG Fisch / 1m3 Wasser gelegt werden. 
Wenn man sich die Mühe macht über die Koigröße das Gewicht zu bestimmen, würden einige sogenannten Koi Teiche echt schlecht weg kommen.
Vielleicht sollten wir da mal ein eigenes Thema eröffnen...

Zu dieser Teichsituation, ein Koi alleine geht nicht, zu viel mehr reicht auf Dauer das Wasser nicht, also entweder Teich vergrößern, Koi abgeben oder:

Ich persönlich hätte keine Bedenken in 3000 Liter __ Shubunkin zu halten.
Und Wolf, mal ehrlich, wie alt soll ein Shubunkin denn werden um die theoretischen 30 cm zu erreichen?
Ich kenne keinen der diese Größen erreicht hätte.
Siehe  mal hier 
http://www.shubunkin.de/index.asp
Dort werden sie sogar in Aquarien gehalten....und es gibt einen Größenrechner...


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Ralf, 

das Thema "Überbesatz" und "Mindestgröße" ist ein echter Dauerbrenner und kommt natuerlich gerade oft bei neuen Forenmitgliedern immer wieder zur Sprache. 

Natuerlich hast Du Recht, das es genau genommen nach der Gewichtsanzahl gehen muss und natuerlich sind auch 5m³ besser als 1-2³ !
Gerade für Einsteiger ist es aber neben den vielen anderen Dingen, die zu beachten sind oft schwer das Gewicht zu Bestimmen, außerdem rechnet sich ja das Volumen nach Besatz Gewicht, sondern wohl auch nach zu erwartendem Gewicht in der Zukunft. 

Die Seite von Herrn Ritter ist mir sehr gut bekannt (schade das es dort das Forum nicht mehr gibt). Der angesprochene  Größenrechner bezieht sich aber auf Aquarien, nicht auf Teiche ! Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ! 
Auch ich halte derzeit __ Shubunkin in einem 400 liter Aquarium, aber nur vorübergehend, bis der Teich fertig ist. 
Bitte nicht Aquarium mit Teich vergleichen ! Es ist unendlich leichter im Aquarium optimale Bedingungen zu erreichen wie im Teich. 

Natürlich kannst Du Shubunkin in 3000 Liter halten, aber 6 Shubunkin, zwei Koi und noch weiterer ggf. gepplanter Orfen Besatz ist eben nicht optimal. 

Nur weil Du keinen Shubunkin kennst, der 30cm groß ist, heisst das ja nicht das es Fische in der Größe nicht gibt. Es gibt hier im Forum aber kompetente Teichfischhändler, die bieten Shubunkin in der Größenordnung 20-25 cm an ! 
Ich denke schon das auch da noch Wachstumspotential ist. 
Und wenn Du die Bildergalerie von Tante Google bemühst finden sich mehr als ein 30cm Exemplar  

Wenn Du mich fragst wie alt ein Shubunkin werden soll um die theoretischen 30 cm zu erreichen, dann kann ich nur mit der Gegenfrage antworten, warum sollte man ihn nicht so optimal halten, das er nicht so alt wird, das er seine theoretische Maximalgröße erreicht ? 

Liebe Grüße
Wolf


----------



## AlexGR (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo 

Jetzt bin ich bißchen durcheinander 

Wie kann es sein das mein Händler (seit über 40 Jahren Teicherfahrung/Tierliebhaber mit Leib und Seele )mir versicherte das es keine Probleme darstellt *noch weitere *Fische reinzupacken.
Er hat auch bei unseren Bekannten/Freunden mehrere Teiche angelegt und es gab noch nie Probleme.Finanzielle Interresse kann er auch nicht haben weil er mir die Fische/Zubehör super günstig abgegeben hat.Sollte ich dennoch merken,  das die Fische sich nicht wohl fühlen, darf ich sie jeder Zeit zurückbringen.

Lg Alex

....moment mal, ich habe nur 4 Shubis ;-]


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex, 

das Du verwirrt bist ist ganz normal und absolut nicht Besorgnis erregend ! 
Es ist ganz klar das wenn Du 3 Experten fragst es zu jedem Thema mindestens 4 verschiedene Meinungen gibt. 

Was Dir übrig bleibt ist daraus das beste zu machen und Dir Deine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 

Warum handelt ein Händler ? 
Aus finanziellem Interesse ! 
Wenn nicht, dann kann er den Laden schnell zu machen. 

Aber die Verkäufer wo ein guter Gewinn bleibt und der Kunde trotzdem den Eindruck hat ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben sind ja nicht unbedingt die schlechtesten. 

Aber in 40 Jahren Business sieht vermutlich auch Dein Händler in den Fischen eher die Ware, als das optimal zu hegende zerbrechliche Geschöpf. 
Wenn er wirklich mit Leib und Seele Tierliebhaber wäre, hätte er von einem Besatz nach so kurzer Zeit abraten müssen. Im Interesse des Tieres ! 

Was Ihn ehrt ist das Du Fische die sich nicht wohl fühlen zurückbringen kannst. Was passiert dann mit den Fischen ? 
Ist sich Dein Händler des enormen Risikos bewusst sich Krankheiten aus anderen Teichen einzuschleppen, wenn er Tiere zurücknimmt ? 

Auch das stellt natuerlich nur meine Meinung dar... lass Dich nicht verwirren, wenn andere Leute andere Meinungen haben  

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Der alte Auf (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex,

wie groß sind denn deine beiden Koi zur Zeit ? Kommt ja immer auch auf die Größe an, ich habe in meinem 6300 l.- Teich z.B. auch 6 Koi, wobei 3 aber erst so ca. 8 cm. groß sind und einer etwas größer als 10. Auch wenn man nun von der Faustformel 1500 l. mindestens pro ausgew. Koi ausgeht, so denke ich schon daß ich sie bis zu einer bestimmten Größe in dem Teich halten kann. Und daher denke ich daß das bei dir ähnlich ist 

Gruß, Timo


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo,



			
				 Der alte Auf (Timo) schrieb:
			
		

> ..., so denke ich schon daß ich sie bis zu einer bestimmten Größe in dem Teich halten kann. ...



Bitte versucht euch das mit dem "später abgeben" doch nicht allen ernstes einzureden ... 

Kauft ihr euch auch einen Bernhardiner Welpen ... und wenn er zu groß fürs Haus ist gebt ihr ihn wieder ab?  
Wohl eher nicht, obwohl es leider auch diese Sorte Menschen gibt, aber das gehört hier nicht hin.  

Ob, was und wieviele Tiere man in einen Gartenteich setzt, sollte man sich *vorher* überlegen! :shock 

Wahrscheinlich wird es sogar die ersten Jahre "gutgehen". 
Die Wasserqualität und damit die Haltungsbedingung der Fische verschlechtert sich selten von heute auf morgen.
Dem kann man allerdings vorbeugen, wenn man regelmäßig mit sogenannten Tröpfchentests die Wasserwerte  misst.  

_*Kristallkugel auspack*_
Wartet mal die nächsten drei Jahre ab, dann postet ihr hier keine Teichvorstellung mehr, sondern einen Hilferuf. 
_*Kristallkugel einpack*_

Natürlich sollt ihr euch, wie Wolf schon weiter oben geschrieben hat, euer eigene Meinung machen.  
Doch so ein paar Tips und Kniffs von den "alten Hasen" hier sind bestimmt nicht geschrieben worden um euch was vom Pferd zu erzählen.  

Und zum Händler:
Wie sagt unser Karsten doch immer  
Der Händler will nur dein bestes ... *dein Geld*! 



@ AlexGR

Au Mann, ganz vergessen  

*natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen bei uns im Club.* 
Dein Teich gefällt mir gut. Wenn du jetzt noch ein paar Tips von hier umsetzt, wirds ein Superteich. 

Ich wünsche dir noch viele schöne Stunden an deiner neuen Oase und hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## AlexGR (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Aaaaalso...
Wo fang ich jetzt an?!

Die beiden Koi sind etwa 20 cm. Wir haben einen Pupskleinen Garten und der Teich war unser absolutes MUSS!
Die Shubis waren gar nicht geplant. Wir haben zwei Stück als Geschenk (!) bekommen, obwohl ich ausdrücklick darum gebeten habe keine Fische mitzubringen(!!!)
Ich weiß auch nicht wie man auf Lebewesen zu verschenken (
Die waren dann wohl ziemlich einsam und deshalb kamen noch zwei weitere dazu.
Und: die bleiben auf jeden Fall drin! Die rede war ja nur vom Nachwuchs...
Wir hatten früher zuhause Goldfische. Die waren auch nicht scheu aber wir wollten halt richtig zutrauliche Fische - deshalb eben die Koi.
Sprich: wir haben bewußt einen Teich für eigentlich 3 Koi geplant und sonst nix... jetzt kams halt ein bissel anders.
Weggeben würden wir den ein oder anderen ja nur, wenn wir Probleme bekommen. Und dann wären die Shubis ja zuerst dran ;o)
Mein Onkel hat einen großen Teich mit Deresgleichen.
Wir haben uns ja auch unsere Gedanken vorher gemacht.
Das wir es nicht optimal haben ist eine Sache - aber wir haben uns doch echt mühe gegeben und wollen das es unseren Untermiertern gut geht...

Wir bleiben dran und berichten auch die nächsten drei Jahre noch )

LG Alex


----------



## jochen (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hi Alex,

dein Teich ist wirklich schön angelegt,
warum machst du dir den Spaß am Teich durch deinen Besatz kaputt?

Da du ja nicht auf die Ratschläge eingehst die dir hier gegeben wurden,
möchte ich mich nun an die Leser dieses Themas wenden.

Bitte lest euch die Ratschläge hier im Thema durch, ua.welche Wuzzel geschrieben hat, und nehmt diese für richtig an.

Ach nochwas...

Der Händler versteht sein Geschäft...


----------



## AlexGR (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Wieso gehe ich nicht auf Ratschläge ein?
Ich verzichte ja auf weiteren Besatz! Weil mir jeder hier davon abrät.
Das Fischfutter haben wir auch vorerst eingemottet - hab doch schon dazugelernt...
Ich bin mich ja auch nicht einfach zum Spass hier angemeldet.
Das Feedback ist mir schon wichtig.
Natürlich bin ich für alle Ratschläge dankbar und ProfiTipps findet man halt nur bei Leuten die sich auskennen.

... ich bleibe am Ball und verspreche feierlich das ich immer schön die Wasserwerte im Auge behalte...  )

LG Alex


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex,

warum Du auf Ratschläge nicht eingehst? Weil Du nur die liest, die Dir ins Konzept passen. 

Die wichtigste Aussage war, dass Dein Teich für Koi zu klein ist. Sicher, es heißt, pro Koi 1.000 Liter, aber es heißt auch Minimum-Größe des Teichs 5.000 - 6.000 l, bei manchen sogar 10-12.000 l. 

Ganz einfache Demonstration: Nimm mal drei Stück Holz - so 50 bis 60 cm lang und lass die in Deinen Teich schwimmen. Schön? Die haben echt Bewegungsfreiheit und können prima hin und her schwimmen?



Genausogut könntest Du in Zukunft in Deinem Badezimmer wohnen. Das Größenverhältnis dürfte in etwa gleich sein.

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: Gib die Kois weg, behalte die Shubis und freu Dich an dem, was geht...


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

hallo alex und willkommen im forum!

ich will dir nur mal kurz unsere teichgeschichte erzählen:

wir hatten einen teich mit ca 5500 l, darin schwammen ein paar goldis, vier goldorfen, zwei __ graskarpfen und zwei kois.

die goldorfen wurden uns vom zoohändler als insektenfresser verkauft, die graskarpfen als __ algenfresser   dass beides nicht stimmt erfuhr ich hier und dass beide arten viel zu groß für unseren teich werden hat der nette händler auch nicht erwähnt..... besagter zoohändler hat sein geschäft, seit ich mich zurück erinnern kann, also auch er "versteht" sein geschäft.... :evil 

dass er mir letztlich blödsinn erzählt hat, erfuhr ich durch die leute hier, die wirklich ahnung haben 

also haben wir uns von den fischen getrennt und sie in gute hände bzw. große teiche ziehen lassen.

die beiden kois kauften wir als süße 10 euro kois, ca 8 cm groß. schnell erfuhren wir auch hier, dass 2 kois schon mal gar nicht geht (schwarmfisch) und unser teich auch hierfür zu klein werden wird.
nach dem 3. sommer glaub ich, haben wir es eingesehen. sie taten uns leid, weil wir selbst erkannten, dass sie zuwenig platz zum richtig rumschwimmen hatten. also haben wir uns um einen tollen platz gekümmert und nun planschen sie in einem 30000-liter-koischwimmteich mit vielen anderen kollegen 

man sollte wirklich rat annehmen und ich meine nicht den der händler 


du hast nun fast nur die hälfte von unserem damaligen teich, wenn du wirklich tierfreund bist solltest du es bei ein paar shubunkins belassen :beeten


----------



## Mary123 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Alex,
mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen deiner Fische das mit dem Überbesatz ist Blödsinn. 
Unsere Zoohändler hat selbst bei unserem Miniteich gesagt wir könnten da eine Koi reinsetzten.( wollen wir aber nicht)Der Koi wird nämlich nur so groß wie der Teich es zulässt.Er würde also klein bleiben.
Wenn ich auf alles gehört hätte.....
Bei mir ist mittlerweile das Wasser Super und den Fischen geht es prächtig.

Gruß Sabine



			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaalso...
> Wo fang ich jetzt an?!
> 
> Die beiden Koi sind etwa 20 cm. Wir haben einen Pupskleinen Garten und der Teich war unser absolutes MUSS!
> ...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*



			
				Mary123 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Koi wird nämlich nur so groß wie der Teich es zulässt.Er würde also klein bleiben.



Ja, genau ... das nennt man Kümmerwuchs. 
Die Füße der Japanerinnen werden teils auch von Geburt an eingezwängt damit sie klein und zierlich bleiben. Gesund und Artgerecht ist das nicht. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Mary123 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Ja schon klar ....
habe auch nichts anderes erwartet.


Gruß Sabine




			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau ... das nennt man Kümmerwuchs.
> Die Füße der Japanerinnen werden teils auch von Geburt an eingezwängt damit sie klein und zierlich bleiben. Gesund und Artgerecht ist das nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Wenn Dir die Antwort schon bekannt war warum postest Du dann so weit verbreiteten Irrglauben ? 
Gibt es neue Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ? 

Wolf


----------



## Mary123 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Es gibt auch Zoohädler die Ahnung haben und nicht nur Forumsschreiber.

Sabine




			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Dir die Antwort schon bekannt war warum postest Du dann so weit verbreiteten Irrglauben ?
> Gibt es neue Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ?
> 
> Wolf


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo Sabine,

vllt. könntest du dich mal klar und deutlich ausdrücken und nicht alles durch die "Milchglasscheibe" präsentieren.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Liebe Sabine, 

das was Du hier an Aussage präsentierst gehört aber eher in den Bereich "Fabeln, Märchen und Sagen" als fundierte Kenntnisse und Ahnung von der Tierhaltung. 
Selbstverständlich gibt es auch gute Zoohändler, aber wer solche aussagen verbreitet, der verbreitet Falschaussagen. 
Ich warte auf den ersten der schreibt Rottweiler in nem Einzimmerappartement in der 17. Etage is voll die Super Haltung für so ein Tier. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Nu laßt die arme Sabine mal in Ruhe. 

Schließlich hat sie ihren Teich mit den 4 Goldfischen schon seit 20 Tagen. 
Also hat sie wirklich Ahnung, oder nicht  

Und der von uns prophezeite Kollaps ist noch nicht eingetreten, also hat der Zoohändler doch recht gehabt und nicht wir besserwisserischen Forumsschreiber hier.  

Alex und Sabine - ich wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit Eurem Teich und hoffe, dass Eure Fische den auch haben. 

Gruß Christine


----------



## AlexGR (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Nanana.... liebe Blumenelse.... warum so garstig???

"..., also hat der Zoohändler doch recht gehabt und nicht wir besserwisserischen Forumsschreiber hier."
Das sind doch nicht meine Worte?!

Ich habe nie behauptet das mein Teich auch nur annähernd das non plus ultra ist.... aber als Obertierquäler lass ich mich doch jetzt nicht wirklich abstempeln....
ich hab hier schon viel gestöbert und durchaus kleinere KOIteiche gefunden...
außerdem sollte jeder in einem FORUM seine Meinung sagen dürfen und diese diskutieren.
Ich sage es hier auch nochmal für DICH: wenn ich merke das mit meinem Teich irgendetwas schief läuft, ändere ich was....
ich bin doch kein Unmensch! Also bitte....


----------



## simon (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

hallo alex
ich glaube  else meinte die sabine
gruss simon


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Alex, wenn Du merkst, dass in Deinem Teich etwa schief läuft,  kann es für die Fische schon zu spät sein. Mach mal den Holztest...


----------



## AlexGR (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

OK! 
Meine Koi sind 20 cm groß....
er schwimmt munter hin und her und auch rauf und runter....
er wird angeblich nur 40 cm....
Falls mein Händler also keine Ahnung hat und er doch mal die von dir angegebene Größe von 50 bis 60 cm bekommt werd ich mal weitersehen....
Das Becken in dem er seit langer Zeit im Handel mit etwa 20 anderen Koi lebte hatte knapp 1000 L. 
Ich denke momentan dürfte es ihm auf jeden Fall besser gehen....


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Man kann sich das auch schön reden. Ich wünsch Dir noch viel Spaß.


----------



## AlexGR (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Den werd ich wegen dir auch nicht verlieren ;o)

GRUß ALEX


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*



			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> Das Becken in dem er seit langer Zeit im Handel mit etwa 20 anderen Koi lebte hatte knapp 1000 L.



Da sieht man wieder den Händler mit "Ahnung" ! -  wenn der Fisch da seit langer Zeit leben musste. Kurzzeitiger Überbesatz in Verkaufsbecken ist ggf. ja zu tolerieren, aber keine dauerhafte oder lange Haltung in Becken mit Überbesatz.

Und auch Du hast dadurch die Situation nicht verbessert, sondern der Händler wird neue Koi einkaufen die eben auch in dem noch kleineren Becken leben müssen. 
Die Situation bei Händlern verbessert man nur dadurch das man bei Händlern kauft die Fische dauerhaft Artgerecht halten. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## jochen (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hi,



			
				Mary123 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Zoohädler die Ahnung haben und nicht nur Forumsschreiber.



das stimmt wohl wahr...


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

N'abend zusammen.

Leute, lasst es einfach gut sein für heute/die nächsten Tage oder Wochen. Es bringt doch wieder nichts.  

Die Zeit wird auch in diesem Fall irgendwann zeigen, wer nun "Recht" hatte.


----------



## AlexGR (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Wolf glaubs mir,
 wäre mein Garten größer, dann wärs mein Teich auch!
Ich finde es genauso schlimm einen Vogel oder einen Hamster im Käfig zu halten...
Weil wir uns auf Länge und Breite nicht sonderlich ausdehnen konnten haben wir ja auch etwas mehr Tiefe...
Trotzallem werde ich das ganze jetzt erst mal so belassen und wie du schon sagtest: meine eigene Meinung bilden!
Im moment beobachte ich täglich, daß das Wasser immer klarer wird und die Werte sind auch in Ordnung...
Die Pflanzen wachsen wunderbar an und ich bin einfach nur froh wenn ich jede freie Minute am Teich sitzen und den Fischen zugucken kann...

LG Alex


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hi Annett,





			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeit wird auch in diesem Fall irgendwann zeigen, wer nun "Recht" hatte.



mir geht es nicht ums Recht,
niemals wenn ich hier schreibe,
 was solls,
vielleicht versteht es der ein oder andere,
und das ist mein Ziel hier im Forum.


----------



## Mary123 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Sehr freundlich dieses Forum 




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Nu laßt die arme Sabine mal in Ruhe.
> 
> Schließlich hat sie ihren Teich mit den 4 Goldfischen schon seit 20 Tagen.
> Also hat sie wirklich Ahnung, oder nicht
> ...


----------



## teich-freak (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

@ sabine: warum sperrt man solche leute nicht? 

@ alex:





> wenn etwas schief läuft ändere ich das


    was änderst du wenn die fische sterben? 



> ich bin einfach nur froh wenn ich jede freie Minute am Teich sitzen und den Fischen zugucken kann...


  bin auch seit 4 wochen seit ich meine kois hab, aber die fläche ist bei dir einfach zu klein.......


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hallo allerseits,

na, hier brodelt es ja wieder einmal ganz schön.  

Es ist jedes Mal das gleiche. Neue User kommen mit Fragen zur Koihaltung usw. zu uns ins Forum. 
Man gibt ihnen Tips und Ratschläge. Leider werden die nur soweit angenommen, wie es dem User dann auch in den Kram passt.
Danach wieder die Scheuklappen hoch und den Weg geradeaus ... von mir aus.

Aber ich glaube ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie Nervtötend es ist, immer wieder die gleichen Themen mit nahezu den gleiche Antworten durchzukauen. 
Nun werdet ihr vllt. denken, warum antwortet man dann überhaupt auf ein solches Thema.
Ganz einfach. Das beste Beispiel hat Alex schon selbst gegeben:


			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab hier schon viel gestöbert und durchaus kleinere KOIteiche gefunden...


Es mag sein, das du hier schon viele kleine Koiteiche gefunden hast.
Aber dann nenne mir bitte einen, in dem die Haltung von Koi in den kleinen Teichen für gut befunden wird ...
Du wirst hier keinen finden. Und das ist auch der Grund, warum wir uns immer wieder aufs neue mit diesen Themen befassen.
Damit nicht irgendwann ein Neuuser sagen kann, aber in Beitrag XYZ steht doch, das alles gut wird ... wird es nämlich nicht. 
Und wenn euch das 20 Händler sagen.

Alex, du hast einiges eingesehen und vllt. auch schon geändert. Ob es reichen wird, zeigt sich erst im Laufe der Jahre.
Ich wünsche dir trotz des etwas herben Einstiegs hier viel Erfolg und noch viel mehr schöne Stunden an deinem Teich.  

Ich für meinen Teil werde mich jetzt endgültig aus dieser Diskussion hier ausklinken ... sofern alles in einem einigermaßen sachlichen Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*



			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> Wolf glaubs mir,
> wäre mein Garten größer, dann wärs mein Teich auch!


Na klar, das glaub ich Dir aufs Wort ! Aber wir müssen mit dem zurechtkommen was zur Verfügung steht und das beste draus machen. 
Wenn mein Garten größer wäre, dann hätte ich auch eine große Wiese und dann hätte ich auch Schafe auf der Wiese... aber eben erst dann wenn der Garten größer ist. 



			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es genauso schlimm einen Vogel oder einen Hamster im Käfig zu halten...


Genau so schlimm, wie was ? Ist das ein Lichtblick von Einsicht ? 



			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wir uns auf Länge und Breite nicht sonderlich ausdehnen konnten haben wir ja auch etwas mehr Tiefe...


Meine Wohnung hat zwar nur 7 qm aber dafuer 10 meter hohe Zimmer, das geht dann schon ganz gut. 



			
				AlexGR schrieb:
			
		

> und ich bin einfach nur froh wenn ich jede freie Minute am Teich sitzen und den Fischen zugucken kann...
> LG Alex


Na Hauptsache die Fische sind es auch. Ich habe da meine Zweifel... 
Aber man kann sich natürlich alles schön reden. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf

edit: Solange hier keine weiteren sachlichen Argumente kommen, sondern nur Rechtfertigungsversuche, schliesse ich mich Frank an und klinke mich aus der Diskussion auch aus.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Netter Thread  

Aber ich schlage einen Neuanfang vor


----------



## AMR (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

man man was wieder los is :crazy 

freundlich is man hier ja sowieso


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

N'abend.

Es sind immer die Gleichen, die sich hier über die "Unfreundlichkeit" beschweren. Wenn klare Worte nicht zum Nachdenken verhelfen, dann wird der eine oder andere schon mal ruppiger. Ist wohl nachvollziehbar, oder?

Wenn man aber die entsprechenden Themen liest, zeigt sich eine Gemeinsamkeit..... alle "Beschwerdeführer" sind mehr oder minder unbelehrbar bzw. beratungsresistent.

Wenn es Euch bei uns nicht gefällt, so hindert Euch doch niemand daran, ein fachlich besseres und freundlicheres Forum aufzusuchen, wo man Euren Besatz vielleicht sogar gut heißen wird. 
Jeder möge sich selbst ein paar Gedanken dazu machen, wie gut dann das entsprechende Forum ist.

Was nützt es den Fischen, wenn im Forum "Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen" herrscht (um mich mal fremder Worte zu bedienen), und die eigentliche Sache, nämlich den Leuten dabei zu helfen funktionierende Teiche zu bekommen, bleibt dabei auf der Strecke?!
Dann könnten wir hier auch gleich dicht machen und jeder lässt sich bei seinem "Fachhändler" fachlich beraten.
Die Ergebnisse sieht man ja noch an vielen Teichen, deren Besitzer den Weg nicht bis in die Foren gefunden haben. 

Ich hab in 50m Luftlinie von mir auch so einen Fall.....

Denkt doch mal drüber nach!!! Warum sollen wir Euch was böses wollen?! 
Wir wollen noch nicht mal Geld, wie der Händler, von euch!


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

Hi Annett,

ganz deiner Meinung... 

du hast mir soeben ne Menge Tippselei erspart,

nur noch ein kleiner Nachtrag meinerseits,
nichtssagende Beiträge, welchen Inhalts auch immer, siehe oben von AMR
werden von mir in Zukunft ohne Kommentar gelöscht, wer damit nicht klar kommt kann mich per PN kontaktieren, oder sich ein anderes Forum suchen.

Hier kann man Diskussionen über der höchsten Technik, die "hohe Kunst" der Wasserchemie, genauso einstellen, wie die allereinfachste Neueinsteigerfrage, man kann auch in einem gewissen Rahmen über Gott und die Welt diskutieren,
im Regelfall wird eigentlich immer geantwortet,

In diesen Forum wird einfach nicht der Überbesatz bejat,
nein wir werden weiter immer und immerwieder gegenschreiben,
vielleicht sollte man sich vor Augen führen, das Überbesatz den Großteil  vieler Krankheiten anregt.

Überlegt doch mal.


----------



## mitch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich gehöre jetzt auch dazu...*

hallo,


nur weil die japaner so was  haben, müssen die kois noch lange nicht in kleine teiche.

menschen können sich es aussuchen, fische nicht.


----------

